

Why, When And How To Vote For OurDoings In The PayPal X Developer Challenge - brlewis
http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-startup/2010-03-01 

======
brlewis
Any reason is a good reason, actually. All they care about is that I not offer
incentives for votes.

